# 1000xt Stuck bad and 800 Rene blazing the way



## unityh8r (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice


----------



## 601xmr12 (May 31, 2012)

I noticed the 1000 had the Grey key in there no wonder he got stuck lol j/k can't wait to get me a good camera to take some vids.


----------



## unityh8r (Jun 11, 2012)

His gray key has been reprogrammed to 100%.


----------

